# Tomcat reload



## MQue (24. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

wenn ich meine Application mit dem WebServer TOMCAT 6.0 starte dann läuft alles wie geplant, die Application wird deployed und das werkl funktioniert. Nach einer gewissen Zeit (nicht vorhersehbar) startet bzw. reloaded der Tomcat neu und ich bekomme untere Meldungen und meine WebApplikation hängt sich natürlich auf, da keine Session mehr vorhanden ist,
Weiß jemand wie ich das verhindern kann, dass der Tomcat einfach neu startet bzw. warum ist das so, oder bin ich da ganz am falschen Weg.
Besten Dank,
lg


```
org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext reload
INFO: Reloading this Context has started
24.11.2009 13:35:25 org.springframework.context.support.AbstractApplicationContext doClose
INFO: Closing org.springframework.web.context.support.XmlWebApplicationContext@f0b7f8: display name [Root WebApplicationContext]; startup date ...

INFO: Destroying singletons in org.springframework.beans.factory.support.DefaultListableBeanFactory@159e154: defining beans [org.springframework.context.annotation.internalPersistenceAnnotationProcessor,org.springframework.context.annotation.internalCommonAnnotationProcessor,org.springframework.context.annotation.internalAutowiredAnnotationProcessor,org.springframework.context.annotation.internalRequiredAnnotationProcessor,xmlElementProvider,reader,startdatabase,starttcp,trendservice,_delegatingMethodDefinitionSource,_accessManager,_methodSecurityInterceptor,_methodSecurityInterceptorPostProcessor,_methodDefinitionSourceAdvisor,org.springframework.aop.config.internalAutoProxyCreator,_authenticationManager,_filterChainProxy,_httpSessionContextIntegrationFilter,_filterChainProxyPostProcessor,_filterChainList,_securityContextHolderAwareRequestFilter,_portMapper,_exceptionTranslationFilter,_channelProcessingFilter,_channelDecisionManager,_filterSecurityInterceptor,_sessionFixationProtectionFilter,_anonymousAuthenticationProvider,_anonymousProcessingFilter,_rememberMeServices,_rememberMeAuthenticationProvider,_rememberMeFilter,_rememberMeServicesInjectionBeanPostProcessor,_logoutFilter,_basicAuthenticationEntryPoint,_basicAuthenticationFilter,_formLoginFilter,_formLoginEntryPoint,_entryPointInjectionBeanPostProcessor,_userServiceInjectionPostProcessor,org.springframework.security.providers.dao.DaoAuthenticationProvider#0,org.springframework.security.userdetails.memory.InMemoryDaoImpl#0,org.springframework.security.config.AuthenticationProviderBeanDefinitionParser$AuthenticationProviderCacheResolver#0]; root of factory hierarchy
Exception in thread "receiveDataThread" org.hibernate.HibernateException: No CurrentSessionContext configured!
        at org.hibernate.impl.SessionFactoryImpl.getCurrentSession(SessionFactoryImpl.java:620)
        at net.hibernate.BasicManager.getSession(BasicManager.java:30)
        at net.hibernate.EventManager.listConnections(EventManager.java:182)
        at net.hibernate.DatabaseInterface.getAllConnections(DatabaseInterface.java:101)
        at net.hibernate.StartDatabase$1.run(StartDatabase.java:57)
Exception in thread "Timer-0" org.hibernate.HibernateException: No CurrentSessionContext configured!
```


----------



## HLX (24. Nov 2009)

Es gibt einen Modus, bei  dem der Tomcat den Kontext neu lädt, sobald Änderungen im Code auftreten. Dieser ist für Entwicklungszwecke gedacht und wird daher z.B. von Eclipse per Default verwendet.

In der Tomcat-Konfigurationsdatei 'server.xml' findest du möglicherweise folgenden Eintrag:
[XML]
<Context docBase="MeineAnwendung" path="/MeineAnwendung" reloadable="true".../>
[/XML]
Hier musst du reloadable auf false setzen.

Falls du Eclipse verwendest, findest du die entsprechende 'server.xml' im Eclipse-Projekt 'Servers'.


----------



## MQue (25. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

das hab ich auch schon gelesen, dass bei einer Änderung die Applikation neu deployed wird, ich weiß jetzt nur nicht, was ich da in die server.xml reinschreiben muss. Diese sieht bei mir momentan so aus,
vielleicht weiß es ja jemand:


```
<?xml version='1.0' encoding='utf-8'?>
<!--
  Licensed to the Apache Software Foundation (ASF) under one or more
  contributor license agreements.  See the NOTICE file distributed with
  this work for additional information regarding copyright ownership.
  The ASF licenses this file to You under the Apache License, Version 2.0
  (the "License"); you may not use this file except in compliance with
  the License.  You may obtain a copy of the License at

      http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0

  Unless required by applicable law or agreed to in writing, software
  distributed under the License is distributed on an "AS IS" BASIS,
  WITHOUT WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS OF ANY KIND, either express or implied.
  See the License for the specific language governing permissions and
  limitations under the License.
-->
<!-- Note:  A "Server" is not itself a "Container", so you may not
     define subcomponents such as "Valves" at this level.
     Documentation at /docs/config/server.html
 -->
<Server port="8005" shutdown="SHUTDOWN">

  <!--APR library loader. Documentation at /docs/apr.html -->
  <Listener className="org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener" SSLEngine="on" />
  <!--Initialize Jasper prior to webapps are loaded. Documentation at /docs/jasper-howto.html -->
  <Listener className="org.apache.catalina.core.JasperListener" />
  <!-- JMX Support for the Tomcat server. Documentation at /docs/non-existent.html -->
  <Listener className="org.apache.catalina.mbeans.ServerLifecycleListener" />
  <Listener className="org.apache.catalina.mbeans.GlobalResourcesLifecycleListener" />


  <!-- Global JNDI resources
       Documentation at /docs/jndi-resources-howto.html
  -->
  <GlobalNamingResources>
    <!-- Editable user database that can also be used by
         UserDatabaseRealm to authenticate users
    -->
    <Resource name="UserDatabase" auth="Container"
              type="org.apache.catalina.UserDatabase"
              description="User database that can be updated and saved"
              factory="org.apache.catalina.users.MemoryUserDatabaseFactory"
              pathname="conf/tomcat-users.xml" />
  </GlobalNamingResources>

  <!-- A "Service" is a collection of one or more "Connectors" that share
       a single "Container" Note:  A "Service" is not itself a "Container", 
       so you may not define subcomponents such as "Valves" at this level.
       Documentation at /docs/config/service.html
   -->
  <Service name="Catalina">
  
    <!--The connectors can use a shared executor, you can define one or more named thread pools-->
    <!--
    <Executor name="tomcatThreadPool" namePrefix="catalina-exec-" 
        maxThreads="150" minSpareThreads="4"/>
    -->
    
    
    <!-- A "Connector" represents an endpoint by which requests are received
         and responses are returned. Documentation at :
         Java HTTP Connector: /docs/config/http.html (blocking & non-blocking)
         Java AJP  Connector: /docs/config/ajp.html
         APR (HTTP/AJP) Connector: /docs/apr.html
         Define a non-SSL HTTP/1.1 Connector on port 8080
    -->
    <Connector port="8080" protocol="HTTP/1.1" 
               connectionTimeout="20000" 
               redirectPort="8443" />
    <!-- A "Connector" using the shared thread pool-->
    <!--
    <Connector executor="tomcatThreadPool"
               port="8080" protocol="HTTP/1.1" 
               connectionTimeout="20000" 
               redirectPort="8443" />
    -->           
    <!-- Define a SSL HTTP/1.1 Connector on port 8443
         This connector uses the JSSE configuration, when using APR, the 
         connector should be using the OpenSSL style configuration
         described in the APR documentation -->
		 
    <Connector port="8443" protocol="HTTP/1.1" SSLEnabled="true"
               maxThreads="150" scheme="https" secure="true"
               clientAuth="false" sslProtocol="TLS" />

    <!-- Define an AJP 1.3 Connector on port 8009 -->
    <Connector port="8009" protocol="AJP/1.3" redirectPort="8443" />


    <!-- An Engine represents the entry point (within Catalina) that processes
         every request.  The Engine implementation for Tomcat stand alone
         analyzes the HTTP headers included with the request, and passes them
         on to the appropriate Host (virtual host).
         Documentation at /docs/config/engine.html -->

    <!-- You should set jvmRoute to support load-balancing via AJP ie :
    <Engine name="Catalina" defaultHost="localhost" jvmRoute="jvm1">         
    --> 
    <Engine name="Catalina" defaultHost="localhost">

      <!--For clustering, please take a look at documentation at:
          /docs/cluster-howto.html  (simple how to)
          /docs/config/cluster.html (reference documentation) -->
      <!--
      <Cluster className="org.apache.catalina.ha.tcp.SimpleTcpCluster"/>
      -->        

      <!-- The request dumper valve dumps useful debugging information about
           the request and response data received and sent by Tomcat.
           Documentation at: /docs/config/valve.html -->
      <!--
      <Valve className="org.apache.catalina.valves.RequestDumperValve"/>
      -->

      <!-- This Realm uses the UserDatabase configured in the global JNDI
           resources under the key "UserDatabase".  Any edits
           that are performed against this UserDatabase are immediately
           available for use by the Realm.  -->
      <Realm className="org.apache.catalina.realm.UserDatabaseRealm"
             resourceName="UserDatabase"/>

      <!-- Define the default virtual host
           Note: XML Schema validation will not work with Xerces 2.2.
       -->
      <Host name="localhost"  
			debug="0" 
			appBase="webapps"
            unpackWARs="false" 
			autoDeploy="true"
            xmlValidation="true" 
			xmlNamespaceAware="false">

        <!-- SingleSignOn valve, share authentication between web applications
             Documentation at: /docs/config/valve.html -->
        <!--
        <Valve className="org.apache.catalina.authenticator.SingleSignOn" />
        -->

        <!-- Access log processes all example.
             Documentation at: /docs/config/valve.html -->
        <!--
        <Valve className="org.apache.catalina.valves.AccessLogValve" directory="logs"  
               prefix="localhost_access_log." suffix=".txt" pattern="common" resolveHosts="false"/>
        -->

      </Host>
    </Engine>
  </Service>
</Server>
```


----------



## HLX (25. Nov 2009)

Verwendest du den Tomcat innerhalb einer IDE? Oder verwendest du eine 'context.xml'-Datei zur Konfiguration des Context?


----------



## MQue (25. Nov 2009)

Ich verwende NetBeans, ich habs schon gelöst, man muss einfach nur in der IDE im Kontextmenü des Projektes eine Checkbox selektieren, damit nicht bei jedem mal Speichern redeployed wird.
lg


----------

